# update - Boy or girl - 13 weeks



## Kmx

Any guesses please
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Kmx

13 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## lau86

Thinking :pink: but not too confident


----------



## Kmx

Thank you. 

I also thought girl but then I went to 15 week scan and now I'm not sure. Don't know if this is the cord or nun or penis? I'm pretty useless with scans.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## CharCharxxx

I think boy, looks a bit similar to my DSs scan x


----------



## BabyLuv88

I think boy


----------



## Kmx

Thanks everyone. I managed to stop the scan turning which makes it a bit easier
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy :)


----------



## campn

I also guess boy!


----------



## Kmx

Thanks all. It's strange - I posted on a genders guessing forum and everyone guessed girl!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Kmx said:


> Thanks all. It's strange - I posted on a genders guessing forum and everyone guessed girl!

Just out of curiosity what forum did you post on? :)


----------



## Kmx

I posted on a few lol...

Ingender
Baby centre 
Baby nub

I got about 4 people on average on each forum and all guessed girl lol


----------



## rachwill

I guess girl x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Kmx said:


> I posted on a few lol...
> 
> Ingender
> Baby centre
> Baby nub
> 
> I got about 4 people on average on each forum and all guessed girl lol

I found Ingender the best for guessing especially with the more experienced guessers there. They was definitely right for me anyway :)


----------



## Sophiejash

I'm thinking it's another boy too as looks like stacking in your first pic. I know you'd like a girl this time so I hope it's a girl for you. Either way it'll be a gorgeous of joy xx


----------



## Kmx

Sophiejash said:


> I'm thinking it's another boy too as looks like stacking in your first pic. I know you'd like a girl this time so I hope it's a girl for you. Either way it'll be a gorgeous of joy xx

Hi Sophie! Thanks for the guess.

I hadn't really heard of stacking before but I see what you mean now. I am actually glad people have guessed boy - I had myself convinced it was a girl and it's nice to have some doubt again as we are staying team yellow so I was getting to the point where I thought it was a girl and if I waited to the birth and it was a girl I think I would have been a bit "well I knew that all along anyway!" 

But like wise if it was a boy I don't know if I would have bonded with the thought of having a girl as I believed it was a girl so much so it may have made it a shock. 

Where as now I genuinely don't know. It could go either way and I'm happy with that. As much as I would like a girl in theory, I haven't had a girl, I have only a nephew and I only "know" boys so I feel I would maybe bond easier with a boy and obviously it would be nice for my son to have a brother. So either way I am happy :)


----------



## caro103

I'm leaning girl too but I really have no idea! I'm pregnant again now and find guesses seem to go in phases lol, one group goes all girl and another all boy, except the odd random guessing opposite! basically we'll know when one sex or the other pops out haha! with my 2nd DS I was fairly sure he was a girl, it didn't matter once he was in my arms and now i'd not change him for the world :) xx


----------



## Kmx

Any last minutes guesses? I will update tomorrow. Was to hard to stay team yellow now!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing 99% girl too for you, :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Kmx said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I also thought girl but then I went to 15 week scan and now I'm not sure. Don't know if this is the cord or nun or penis? I'm pretty useless with scans.

This one looks clearly cord to me :)


----------



## Kmx

Thanks For the guess. 

My gut feeling is that it's a girl!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck for tomorrow, hope you hear girl :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your scan! :)


----------



## Sophiejash

Good luck! xx


----------



## Kmx

Had the scan and it's a.......

GIRL!!!!!!!!

I am beyond happy


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congrtulations :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations!! How perfect, a boy and a girl :cloud9:


----------



## Kmx

Thank you! I know it's everything I wanted I am just so so happy.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sophiejash

Congratulations, so happy for you xx


----------



## cash_june615

Congrats :)


----------

